# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  ich bin neue hier, suche freunde die russisch koennen..

## frozendiva

hallo ihr lieben, ich heisse Monika, 26 jahre alt und komme  aus deutschland. ich suche freunde fuer MSN Skype oder Icq. ich kann deutsch und english sprechen.
bitte meldet euch. danke.

----------


## SPZenA

> hallo ihr lieben, ich heisse Monika, 26 jahre alt und komme  aus deutschland. ich suche freunde fuer MSN Skype oder Icq. ich kann deutsch und english sprechen.
> bitte meldet euch. danke.

 Hallo!
Ich bin Julia, und komme aus Kasachstan. 
Ich kann mit dir auf Russisch oder Deutsch sprechen (Ich kann Englisch auch, aber wenn ich Englisch spreche, man versteht mich nicht    ::   )
Mein ICQ ist *3853047*, und Skype *spzena*. 
P.S.
Willkommen   ::

----------

